# Chucktown Madness Continues



## CRW (Dec 4, 2009)

240 AND COUNTING
CHARLESTON RACE WEEK 

CHARLESTON, SC (26 FEBRUARY 2011) – With more than 240 boats registered for the newly re-titled 2011 Charleston Race Week, MIXED FLEET RACING ON THE RISE AT RACE WEEK

While the bulk of the 2011 Charleston Race Week fleet will sail in one-design (identical) fleets, handicap racing continues to grow at the US’s largest keelboat regatta, with over 60 entries already in the handicap rating classes. Competitors have praised Charleston’s big boat rating competition in recent years for close sectional handicap splits, big class fleets and the separation of light displacement “sportboats” from more conventional designs. Sabre 38 owner Ken King believes this is one of the big reasons for the continued growth of the handicap classes. “You just have to have those speedsters separated from the heavier designs in the good breeze we have here,” he said. “Fortunately, Charleston has enough entries to split the divisions and still have big classes, which means better racing for everyone.”

Sportboat owners are extremely enthused to have a second straight year with their own fleet with powered-up designs like the a Thompson 30, Melges 30, Henderson 30 and Viper 830 in Charleston. As the fleet size has increased along with the size of individual big boat classes, Racers who can’t get their own boats to Charleston now have a great new option for the 2011 event: the OnDeck “Charter Hookup.” they still have two excellent Farr 40 racing boats available for Charleston Race Week. Other boats, like a late-model Melges 24, are also available for charter. 

FREE BOAT STORAGE STILL AVAILABLE 
Charleston Race Week partners Azalea Moving and Storage, Pierside Boatworks and Charleston Yachting continue to offer free storage for boats that arrive in town early. 

ABOUT CHARLESTON RACE WEEK
2011 Charleston Race Week is an event of South Carolina Maritime Foundation and Charleston Ocean Racing Association. All profits from the event support educational programs aboard the Spirit of South Carolina, a classic tall ship serving South Carolina’s youth. 

David Havens
South Carolina Maritime


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Free boat storage sounds good... what about transport from CT? Snow's off the tarps now, with just a little left around the stands.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm making plans for CRW 2012. Should be a great time. Hoping to do it under MORC, but if that doesn't work out, then PHRF C it is.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Get some pics and bring 'em back...along with a freakin' PICKLE DISH!


----------



## JaredC (Dec 4, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> Get some pics and bring 'em back...along with a freakin' PICKLE DISH!


A pickle dish? Is this something I should already own?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

JaredC said:


> A pickle dish? Is this something I should already own?


This would be the proverbial winning glass piece for 1st, 2nd or 3rd! Or in some circles "silver".... pickle dish being the same thing per say!

marty


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*If you have to ask...*



JaredC said:


> A pickle dish? Is this something I should already own?


and you're planning to head to Charlestown, along with some of the hottest competition on the SE coast, the answer is YES.


----------



## JaredC (Dec 4, 2010)

paulk said:


> and you're planning to head to Charlestown, along with some of the hottest competition on the SE coast, the answer is YES.


I'm here 24/7/365. 

I think I'll be in one of the PHRF fleets on a Benetub this year, or maybe on a J24. We shall see.


----------

